# New year - new carnage.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well I was having a wonderful time at my friends New Year party, until some univited teenagers tried to force their way in. As I was the only male there I went out to calm things down. I got several punches and kicks for my thanks. I don't think it helped when I laughed and said 'was that the best you could do?' I got a another punch in the face for my sarcasm.

Anyway, I told them all to leave or they would shortly wake up in hospital (backed by by an enormous black guy who came out of his house to see what the hell was going on), and they did, with typical teenage threats to 'sort me out'! Ha ! I'm looking forward to it.

Got a lovely black eye (I look like a thug), and finished with my friend because I should have been 'more of a man'!!! Jesus.

First day of the new year. Whatever next? When is the next asteroid planning to hit earth? I'm be sure to be standing right under it.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

What kind of negative attitude is that? Chin-up and smell the roses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Scattered said:


> What kind of negative attitude is that? Chin-up and smell the roses.


As Scattered polarizes his comments to Martin's, we will always read how Martin is taking the wrong attitude to something.
Dry wit? :?:


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Polarity is needed for balance. I do what I can.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Bloody teenagers. I'd complain more, but I'm one of them.

Gotta say I don't like irritating gatecrashers though. When I had my house party I spent a good hour or so trying to get rid of a pair of stubborn squaddies.

Well...it's a bad start. But I have an odd feeling that this might be a good year for you Martin. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

You were the only guy at the party? Doesn't sound like a bad new years to me. It's been my experience that New Years Day often sucks, and I'm always like well this is the perfect start to the year. Then the year turns out fine.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Me and my friend Scattered have history. He mistakes wit for saracasm, which, as all Brits know, is the highest form of wit.

I want Scattered to be well, I honestly do. But he's a fully determined to be ill for the rest of the life, for his own complicated reasons.
Oh well.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I think I understand now. Its ok to be negative and nihilistic if its done in a witty way, because then it doesn't count. But if I seriously have misgivings about life and am not speaking humorously, then I'm ill and want to stay Ill. I guess thats how you explain all your prior negative posts. Its that british wit as opposed to my sordid mental games that show how sick I am. :roll:


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

That come-back pretty much validated the point that Martin was making.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

ooOOOo black eyes are sexy!

wait no they're not


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Scattered, you follow me around this board like a lost puppy. Are you sur you've been neutered?

There really is little if no difference between Scattered and my world view. Hardly any at all. Except, I enjoy being happy - or at least, having the opportunity to be, and thinks it's possibly, a worthwhile exercise, however futile. What's the harm in trying?

The strangest thing of all is that Scattered, my friend, actually employs sarcasm (wit - whatever) when I am both happy and sad. How bizzare is that?


----------

